# The quality of the chicken?



## r0dxx (Dec 9, 2006)

I mean just in my town there is about 15 places to get boneless/skinless chicken breasts. There is a bunch of different grocery stores that sell store brands and perdue/tyson. And there is also a bunch of stores like Whole Foods, The Fresh Market, that sell natural/organic chicken. Then there is Itallian markets that sell chicken, and also meat butcheries.

I usually just buy the perdue chicken breasts in the package at the grocery store, but does it make a difference? IS chicken, chicken? Is there any difference in quality/safety of the meat?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2006)

If it is within your budget.  A free-range chicken would probably be your best bet.


----------



## r0dxx (Dec 10, 2006)

See thats the thing the money isn't really the problem, thats why I'm debating if I should by my chick at whole foods, or at the local grocery store.

Is there any fat/leaness differences? Call me weird, but when I got my chicken from Whole Foods, it tasted ALOT better. Does that make any sense? 

http://www.bellandevans.com/index.cfm?act=home

These are the ones they sell. I can't find the nutrition facts anywhere. I don't want to eat fattier chicken since I have a show coming up. Is all chicken relatively the same in terms of fat/cal?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2006)

A free range chicken will taste different, it is able to run around in it normal environment and eat food it typically would eat.  Where as grain fed/ farmed chicken will have a different taste.

I don't know about the fat in chicken, but comparing free range beef to farmed beef, there is a difference in types of  the free range has more Omega 3 and cla.


----------



## r0dxx (Dec 10, 2006)

How do I know what the nutrition facts are for the meat if i buy it at whole foods or the fresh market? They dont have labels like perdue or tyson


----------



## Freighter (Dec 10, 2006)

Most grocery store chicken breast is pumped full of a water/salt solution.  It is not regular salt either, but a lot of strange sodium based preservatives.  That does not appeal to me.  I would at least find some chicken that does not have that, like Foster Farms, for example.

My #1 choice, however, would be organic free range chicken.  It would be the leanest and the most nutritios.  It is also the most expensive.  The free range part is the most important, since it is illegal to feed chickens hormones anyway.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2006)

r0dxx said:


> How do I know what the nutrition facts are for the meat if i buy it at whole foods or the fresh market? They dont have labels like perdue or tyson




Ask the place your buying from for the nutrition info???


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 11, 2006)

I buy from wegmans, and they have all the nutrition facts online in pdf format, check it out. 

http://www.wegmans.com/eatWellLiveWell/nutritionFacts/


----------

